# My full set of 2GLL algorithms (Antisune and Sune included :))



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZfOE1jTHplWlhQQWpmd1J6WlE&usp=drive_web#gid=7

Big big thanks to Brest for creating the images and Conrad for his brilliant visualcube image generator. Also thanks to Kåre and qq for their contributions towards developing ksolve; it made finding algorithms very fast and easy.

Notes:

1. If you prefer <RU> to <LU> , I'm sorry  This table was mostly made to cater to my preferences. Most non <LU> algorithms were added by Brest. I can almost guarantee that EVERY <LU> alg in the table is fairly decent. I'm not sure about the <RU> algorithms. I have not tried them all.
2. I rarely searched for non 2-gen algorithms. However there are a few algs that are not 2-gen.
3. These algorithms are for 2H, however some of them are probably decent enough for OH.
4. Some algorithms contain bracketed sunes or antisunes to aid with learning.
5. I decided to find algorithms for antisune and sune for completeness sake. Also it's fun, especially when it doesn't take so long per case because ksolve is so fast 

Feel free to use http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html to help mirror algorithms if you want <RU> algorithms (courtesy of Conrad).

Happy learning!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 5, 2014)

T + H-perm is amazing.

(R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R')


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks 

I think some others like Jayden or Mollerz also found that algorithm too by chance


----------



## kcl (Jul 5, 2014)

omg that's way way good


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 5, 2014)

I found it but not by chance


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

pi+hperm: y2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' U' R' D R U R' D' R


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> pi+hperm: y2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' U' R' D R U R' D' R



anti-sune U' anti-sune?..


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> anti-sune U' anti-sune?..



yes that works but I can do my alg faster (although probably not with the rotation)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Ben I've added it

I just made some small corrections and and changed a few algs (mostly the AS/S algs )

If you look at the Antisune and Sune algorithms that aren't simple 8 movers (QTM), you'll find that most of the algs are 17 moves (QTM) long on average. That's twice as long as R U R' U R U2 R' / R U2 R' U' R U' R'

But hey, let's go crazy and learn them anyway


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

pure doublesune: (R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U)2

can do in ~1.5s


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks again I forgot to add this despite finding out ages ago that it's just like: (R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U')*2 in <lU> form transformed to the same alg in <RU> form:

(R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U')*2

= (l' U l U l' U l U' l' U' l U')*2

= (L' U L U L' U L U' L' U' L U')*2 turn all ls to Ls

=The same algorithm but mirrored along the M layer


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2014)

I made small minor changes and corrections again.

One more thing: I'm having trouble learning some of the algorithms but wherever it seems suitable, I've added brackets in algorithms containing sunes and antisunes to help with learning.


----------

